# puppy peeing/pooping at night



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, you are going to have to get up in the middle of the night to take her out. When they are little it is impossible to expect them to hold it that long. You could try going to bed later and getting up earlier, but there still may be a accident. With babies and puppies, you are guaranteed to lose sleep. Luckily, it's a short term problem.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, she needs to go sooner and you need to get up in the middle of the night. Maybe start at 3 and extend to 4, then 5. Ect.

Also, to keep her from peeing on the floor, I would put a leash on her short enough that she can rest comfortably in a doggy bed but can't go far enough from it to pee or poo comfortably. Chances are she won't want to soil her bed and she will cry, thus waking you up and you can then take her outside.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Puppy life means sacrifice on our part to help them learn to be successful. We are still getting up at about 6:00 to get Javelin out the door, with the last time out at night being somewhere between 10:30 and 11:00. In other words nobody has slept much more than 6 hours in nearly three months. He does range in the house at night now, but when he was younger we kept him on the bed. When he woke up we knew right away and could carry him outside. You do need to restrict Fleur's freedom to move or she will go off to find a place to sneak a pee.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Sleep oh blessed sleep.....my spoo is five mos old now and I have finally been getting a good nights sleep the last month or so ...when he first came home we used a crate next to bed and went out every 2-3 hrs I gradually increased this and at about three mos or so I started allowing him to just sleep on the bedroom floors with the other dogs. I still took him out at the appropriate times however and I would say the last month he has been sleeping thru the night with no potty breaks between 10pm and 5pm. He has knock on wood never had an accident in his crate at night or loose at night. I do keep him confined to only my bedroom. I do think though this is because I stayed on a strict potty schedule and sacrificed so much sleep ugh lol to will pay off in the long run  I would just set your alarm and take him out as often as is necessary to stop the nighttime accidents.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found I woke up when the puppy began to wriggle, and knew it was time to take her out. I suppose for those first few months you need to sleep with one ear cocked for the first mumurings, rather like life with a baby - it is a useful skill to develop for episodes of diarrhoea or UTI later on in life, when the dog once more needs to go out in a hurry! If you sleep too deeply I would set an alarm before it becomes an entrenched habit - or set up a night time toilet patch if you think you can cope with it long term.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just like babies and changing diapers in the middle of the night young pups need a potty break. We were lucky with Penny since I go to bed early and wake up crazy early and my wife goes to bed late and wakes up later for work. I would take Penny out at 8PM then Isabelle would take her out at midnight. I would get up a 4:30AM for work, take her out and go to work. Then Isabelle would take her out at 8AM then go to work. We had a dog walker come over at noon then I was home again at 4PM.

Rick


----------

